# I've been overhauled!!!...



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

...again.

No, not by those septics off the telly, but by Abbey Motorsport.

Following my little incident on the Nordschleife in April - *feeble cough*, Abbey Motorsport have pulled out all the stops, as usual, and got me back on the road.

Basically, the 500+ bhp engine and other assorted gucci items from my car have been re-shelled. I took the opportunity (and the insurance money, lol) to have an R34 GT-R six speed - keeping 33 diffs, clutch/flywheel, rear APs to match the fronts, Tein Flex with EDFC, cage, TSC (cheers Andy) etc, etc, etc........far too much to list.

First run out was a few months ago for the GTROC at the ASDA charity event at Bruntingthorpe in August, the Nordschleife (!!!) and Spa on the 27th /28th of August, the National Skyline day at Donington in September and finally Oulton Park in November. Then it was back into Abbey to touch up the paintwork and final fettling - seemed a waste to paint it before five track days. I didn't want to post until it was finished and I could take a posh pic or two.

I want to say "Big Thanks" to Tony, Mark & Scott at Abbey for everything that they did that weekend in Germany/Belgium - including fixing all the other cars that broke. To Sarah for sorting the reg docs etc. Many thanks to all the blokes that worked on the car at Abbey, especially Will and Simon, and another mention for Mark for dealing with the insurance direct.

I picked it up yesterday and gave it a bit of a wash this morning.

I have to keep this one on the blacktop 'cos Mark says that he won't build me another one. lol

 





































:smokin:


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

nice looking car mate!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

My pee wee feels funny!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looks fantastic mate .... very pleased for you


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Looks bloody gorgeous :bowdown1:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Excellent example of a R33, well done mate


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Thats a sexy car,color&wheels:thumbsup:


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Very Nice m8 - sounds nicely "run in" now 

Rog


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Looks bloody lovely mate. What size & offset are the wheels?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

wow!

beautiful car! didnt know we had more than one of this colour blue R33's here on this board!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone.

Sometimes I worry about you Mook! 



Bandit said:


> Looks bloody lovely mate. What size & offset are the wheels?


They are 19" x 9.5". I _think_ the offset is 12.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

It definitely looks better that shape


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks lovely mate


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Marky_GTSt said:


> It definitely looks better that shape


lol


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks stunning :clap:


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice, well done! Those are GTLM's? what size and offset are they?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

moleman said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Sometimes I worry about you Mook!
> 
> ...


Just for you ollam69


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Look's superb:clap: UK spec as well 

Just needs some chrome indicator bulbs in the front, rather than the fried eggs 

Dave:thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks pure sex Mol.
Der Ring wartet auf dich mein Freund . . .:bowdown1: 

Fantastic car, you also got new brakes?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Looks*

Like a "Tarts" car to me. Quote "Its too shiny" LOL

Tony


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

MR MOLEMAN cars looking fantastic BN6 is a nice :clap: and agree 100% top man mark i dont know what we would have done without him at SPA and the RING ,we need to take him if we go again:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## MickM (Dec 18, 2006)

Looks stunning mate! Abbey keeping up to thier well known standards there!

Will on one of these, one day


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

My goodness, WHAT A COMEBACK!

Looking fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Yup, you get my vote for that! Very, very nice all-round package.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Awesome :thumbsup: 
When are you guys likely to be at the 'ring next year ?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

moleman said:


>


Where are those lights from? Kinda looks like they came off of a Supra.
None the less, that is a sweet car you have.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Bean said:


> Awesome :thumbsup:
> When are you guys likely to be at the 'ring next year ?


We are planning something towards the end of the year. I may go in the spring if I can afford it.




hyrev said:


> Where are those lights from?


Not sure mate. I saw Dave's (s2gtr) with them at Abbey ages ago and I sent Scott on a mission to get me some.




tonysoprano said:


> Like a "Tarts" car to me.


lol


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

Easily the best colour for a R33.:thumbsup: 

Well done to Abbey!!


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

Great looking car, very understated, just how I like them, not in yer face.
Brilliant colour, what size tyres sit on thoes rims? You must be very pleased with it.


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

cool looking mate


----------



## Colwell (Dec 12, 2005)

My mate Martin at work (McLaren) was telling me about that car the other day. Looks as good as he said, like to see it some day.

James


----------



## V4 SKUNK (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow that looks damn beutiful:bowdown1: 
I'd say it's the best looking R33 i've ever seen:flame: :bowdown1:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

moleman said:


> We are planning something towards the end of the year. I may go in the spring if I can afford it.


You mean towards the end of '07 ? Damn, that's gonna be out of the question for me - need to drive my R on the 'ring sometime next year and was hoping to tag along with you bunch of Track-day pros 




moleman said:


> Not sure mate. I saw Dave's (s2gtr) with them at Abbey ages ago and I sent Scott on a mission to get me some.


The lights are from the UK R33's.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

The lights are from the UK R33's.

The UK 33's had orange indicators with clear sidelights, I got the clear indicator units from Option, I remember Scott from Abbey asking me about it:bowdown1: 

From memory they come from a S14a SX in clear?

Dave.


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Quite a circuit sticker collection there Moley 
Blue on Bronze WORKS WELL. Nyce!


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Word in the english language cannot express how good that car looks for some odd reason.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Bean said:


> need to drive my R on the 'ring sometime next year and was hoping to tag along with you bunch of Track-day pros
> 
> 
> Cough cough.
> ...


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

hi mate lovely car, how do you find the 6 speeder with the 33 diffs, do the revs drop on the motorway in top or does it increase the accelaration and keep top the same. curious as i fancy this but someone said the diffs needed to be changed also..bernie


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> hi mate lovely car, how do you find the 6 speeder with the 33 diffs, do the revs drop on the motorway in top or does it increase the accelaration and keep top the same. curious as i fancy this but someone said the diffs needed to be changed also..bernie


Doesnt change the TOP speed if you keep the 33 final drives , just makes all the gears very close together , you get less rev drop between gears. A good mod thou , the 34 final drive gears just make top gear so long mor eof a cruiser gear. Unless you have big bhp then you can make use of the long top gear.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

lovely looking car, we justy LOVE purple !!!!!! :chuckle: :chuckle: 

just make sure that you keep it the right way up from now on :thumbsup:


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

cheers mark.. running around 600 bhp at the mo..:smokin:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Hey Moley,

So pleased you've got her back, very sexy! :bowdown1: 

Give us a call in the New Year and Robbie and go for that drinkie.... 

Claire


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

Well done mate. Looking good. :clap:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks again everyone.



Bean said:


> need to drive my R on the 'ring sometime next year and was hoping to tag along with you bunch of Track-day pros


When are you around mate? I am up for going if I can afford it. PM me dates if you want and we'll see. :wavey: 




Bean said:


> The lights are from the UK R33's.


Yep. I've had two UK 33s now. I saw Dave's at Abbey once and have wanted a clear set ever since. :smokin: 




rockabilly said:


> how do you find the 6 speeder with the 33 diffs


As Mark says mate. 6th is pretty much where 5th is normally. It just has one more gear to bang through on it's way. It is very drivable and pulls well. When I first had it done I kept hitting the rev limiter in 1st, 2nd, 3rd because it revs so quickly!


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

Lovely looking GTR mate:thumbsup: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

moleman said:


> When are you around mate? I am up for going if I can afford it. PM me dates if you want and we'll see. :wavey:


Cheers 
I'm thinking probably end of April-ish. Does that fit ?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I might be able to squeeze one in mate. 'Ring dates won't be out for a while and there is major resurfacing in March. End of April sounds good.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Im sure we might be able to get a bunch of missfits together.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Cool.
Thanks guys  
When are the 'ring dates finalised?


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Cars looking good Ian, when you off, my cars in need of a serious buff!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Bean said:


> Cool.
> Thanks guys
> When are the 'ring dates finalised?


 Nürburgring: Home just click on the small union jack at the top of the page for the english translation.
Or click on my signature.


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

I might be able to squeeze one in mate. 'Ring dates won't be out for a while and there is major resurfacing in March. End of April sounds good.

Iain
Can I sense a Spring Spa meet in the offing to coincide with the Ring???


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Your car looks gorgeous mate

Love the wheels and the stance


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

johnmcq said:


> Can I sense a Spring Spa meet in the offing to coincide with the Ring???


Wasn't planning on it John. I have a plan for a Spa/'Ring trip in the Autumn which I am looking into though. 


Bean, as Hodgie says, no doubt we can rustle up the usual suspects and maybe some 'Ring virgins to make a good trip out of it.

I'll look into it in the New Year.


Faz, thanks mate.


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

Just as well I know what you mean by 'Ring Virgin'


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

johnmcq said:


> Just as well I know what you mean by 'Ring Virgin'


Just be careful when he asks 'who wants to share a room' !


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

Thanks for the warning Robbie but I was all ready with an excuse not to share. :chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Don't listen to him John. It's the best offer that drunken lothario ever gets despite his prodigious use of rohypnol.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

absolutely bloody gorgeous, and without a doubt in the world the single best GT-R colour that can be adorned on an R33.  

Very impressive.:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Thank You Steve.

I think we should have a photo opportunity before you sell yours.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

moleman said:


> Thank You Steve.
> 
> I think we should have a photo opportunity before you sell yours.


sounds good to me, just give me a chance to get the 19's on and then you can name the date/venue

Steve


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

Rohypnol eh? Now I know why I felt so p****d after that glass of vino Robbie offered me in the restaurant in Spa!


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

johnmcq said:


> Rohypnol eh? Now I know why I felt so p****d after that glass of vino Robbie offered me in the restaurant in Spa!


It was your knobbly knees John, after all I'm only human  

PS: Moley, I'm all out of the Rohypnol stuff again ...... can you let me have this month's supply a.s.a.p ?


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

It was your knobbly knees John, after all I'm only human

Aha, so it was you! Thank Christ for that coz I thought it might have been the dodgy looking Belgian waiter. :chuckle:


----------

